
Ask HN: What JavaScript framework will run on an embedded system like ESP8266? - hilti
For an upcoming project I need a lightweight JavaScript and UI framework to serve a simple dashboard via the ESP8266.
======
munchingmonkey
You could try looking at Espruino,
[http://www.espruino.com/](http://www.espruino.com/)

------
brudgers
What systems have you considered so far?

